# substrate sugestions



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

Im planning to get a new tank and using sand in it, but i want to use live plants and im wondering if anyone has any sugestions on what substrate i should use.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Sorry for the slow reply on this...

You can use sand with plants but it is better if you conbine it with a heating cable at the bottom of the tank which will help the plants by watrming the roots and the most important is that by the warming of the water you will have water circulation on the roots which means beeter nutrient absorvment by the plants and less danger to create an unaerobic environment on your tank.

*Note that heating cable you can use also in normal gravel with the same advantages and also note that it is not 'ON' all the time.I use it only 30 minutes every 3 hours...


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

im not sure what you mean by "heating cable" could you explain that?


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Those very fine river sand wont work with plants because they have no room for their roots. If you want to grow plants with them, you should consider medium sized or small sized gravel instead.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

the best medium is flourite or black onyx sand. I have done extensive reading into heating cables and 90% of people who had tried them found no noticible benifit, and very few people who had used them said they were worth the costs. as long as your plants have adaquit ferts in the watercolum they should be able to absorb all they need through foliar absorbtion, and whatever sinks down to the roots.


----------

